
Most Europeans Now Prefer AMD CPUs over Intel - ekoutanov
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/most-europeans-now-prefer-amd-cpus-as-sentiment-turns-against-intel
======
dijit
Not sure what the conclusion is there,

Europeans have less brand loyalty as a whole, I know a lot of central
europeans who are quite thrifty (or, very value conscious at least). And it's
not as if we don't see that AMD is crushing intel at this point. So shouldn't
the title be "Humanity prefers AMD"? or are Americans/Asians really buying
intel over AMD still?

~~~
onli
> _or are Americans /Asians really buying intel over AMD still?_

That's possible, brand loyalty is a thing. Not that I have good data about
this, but I definitely saw people not even considering AMD because they always
bought Intel. Same for Nvidia with GPUs.

In France I saw PC shops that had not a single AMD motherboard or processor.
That was during the FX era, but still. Ryzen will have changed that situation
a bit, but I doubt it's complete. During the same time AMD was still
surprisingly popular in Germany.

Markets are often not reasonable.

~~~
anarazel
> That's possible, brand loyalty is a thing

I think there's also a rational aspect for some groups. Developers and related
groups probably have outsized influence over what the whole market chooses. I
e.g. do plenty low level performance work, and like 95% of installations of
software I work on are on x86 Intel CPUs. Therefore getting an AMD CPU will
make it harder for me to sensibly diagnose performance issues. So I get laptop
/ workstation w/ Intel CPUs. And in turn I have less data to recommend
deploying on AMD servers.

~~~
onli
Yes, that's the danger, isn't it? You run the danger of missing when the
alternative offers are really much better - like now with Threadripper and
Epyc. Assuming that holds true for your workload, with the current generation
likely though.

Strong brand loyalty is sometimes rational for some groups, but not for the
market overall

------
dghughes
Intel vs AMD in the early days reminded me of two car dealerships competing.
Intel had its 5 liter V8 and AMD had a 3 liter V6 twin-turbo. Both engines
made 500 horsepower but Intel tried to persuade people that the AMD 500
horsepower was inferior.

------
alecco
Most Europeans don't care what AMD and Intel are.

~~~
smcl
That’s true of the USA as well, though. The point is, _of those who do care_ ,
more are leaning AMD and that is interesting. I’d be surprised if the US
wasn’t heading in the same direction

------
gigatexal
I doubt it’s brand loyalty as much as value for euro. As an expat here in
Germany I miss all the really good deals I took for granted while in the
states. With import taxes and sales taxes things are just expensive. So when
AMD is giving you about 90% what you get with Intel but with many more cores
and features not behind silly paywalls designed as SKUs its a compelling
story.

